# What's your newborn dream stash?



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

DF and I are expecting our first child in January after nearly a year of trying.

I've known for years that when I had children I wanted to have home births, cloth diapers, exclusively breastfeed, etc..

Problem is, I don't have the first clue what is actually appropriate for infants, cloth-wise. We both have well-paying jobs, so money is not really a concern here (we're incredibly lucky, I know) and I consider diapers to be a major investment for us so I'm willing to spend as much as I need to.

If you could have any kind of stash for the newborn and then the first year or so - no money or washing concerns - what would you chose? Diapers, covers, inserts, fasteners - everything. I'm clueless here.

The only thing I know so far is that I absolutely don't want to use Snappis.

Thanks!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

If money were no issue, I would probably have an entire stash of El Bee's. I had one (or two) with ds#3 (finally scored a couple used) and LOVED them. They are trim and amazingly well made. And they are costly; so much so that I don't think this new babe will be wearing any.







I'd probably cover them in wool (I love wool - felted, interlock, knit), but I also love the simplicity and trimness of both Imse Vimse covers and MotherEase AirFlow covers. That's what I would do ... a huge stash of El Bee's covered in either trim PUL-based covers or wonderful wool.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
If money were no issue, I would probably have an entire stash of El Bee's. I had one (or two) with ds#3 (finally scored a couple used) and LOVED them. They are trim and amazingly well made. And they are costly; so much so that I don't think this new babe will be wearing any.







I'd probably cover them in wool (I love wool - felted, interlock, knit), but I also love the simplicity and trimness of both Imse Vimse covers and MotherEase AirFlow covers. That's what I would do ... a huge stash of El Bee's covered in either trim PUL-based covers or wonderful wool.









I'd never even heard of El Bee Diapers until I read your post, but I checked them out and while they look good the shop is pretty much completely out. I'll keep an eye out on them since I'm not due until January.

What kind of wool covers would you use with these/a different kind of diaper? I'm attracted to the Aristocrats Wool Soakers, but those are definitely more of a night-time thing, right?


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
If you could have any kind of stash for the newborn and then the first year or so - no money or washing concerns - what would you chose? Diapers, covers, inserts, fasteners - everything. I'm clueless here.

The only thing I know so far is that I absolutely don't want to use Snappis.

Thanks!

What I'd look for is sized fitted diapers -- not one-size or all-in-ones -- if you're planning on reusing them. This way, the fit is better and involves less hassle, and they won't be worn out with just one or two kids. Also, natural fibers -- cotton and/or hemp. I am just not that impressed by the super absorbent new synthetics. My nearly new BG AIO is stinky, after washes that make my prefolds smell fresh and clean.

They aren't super duper premium diapers, but I really like mother-ease. They're made well, work well, and have stood the test of time. I'm sure someone else can suggest something with cuter fabrics ... maybe an etsy seller?


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunita1* 
What I'd look for is sized fitted diapers -- not one-size or all-in-ones -- if you're planning on reusing them. This way, the fit is better and involves less hassle, and they won't be worn out with just one or two kids. Also, natural fibers -- cotton and/or hemp. I am just not that impressed by the super absorbent new synthetics. My nearly new BG AIO is stinky, after washes that make my prefolds smell fresh and clean.

They aren't super duper premium diapers, but I really like mother-ease. They're made well, work well, and have stood the test of time. I'm sure someone else can suggest something with cuter fabrics ... maybe an etsy seller?

What she said! I am in love with fitted and covers! I also like wool, if you knit I would recommend knitting up a few covers. or someone could for you! I like a wrap style cover myself so I got a great pattern for a knit wrap. It helped me heal from my m/c.

Big Momma


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
What she said! I am in love with fitted and covers! I also like wool, if you knit I would recommend knitting up a few covers. or someone could for you! I like a wrap style cover myself so I got a great pattern for a knit wrap. It helped me heal from my m/c.

Big Momma

I don't knit. I am not "crafty" in the least. Too many years spent in libraries, I think.









Any recommendations on wrap wool covers I could buy?


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of prefolds or fitteds with covers for newborns, then pockets/AIOs/hybrid dipes once babe is mobile.

So, my dream newborn stash would be:
newborn and small Clover fitteds, orange and yellow edge GMD prefolds, Imse Vimse organic covers and lots of wool soakers

Then after that, I'd probably want a ton of Best Bottoms, Fuzzi Bunz perfect size, Blueberry velour pockets and some Starbunz thrown in for cuteness.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
I don't knit. I am not "crafty" in the least. Too many years spent in libraries, I think.









Any recommendations on wrap wool covers I could buy?

You can buy handknit wool longies and shorties and pull-on covers on etsy. Some of them are just beautiful!

Imse Vimse & biobottoms felted wool wraps are nice.


----------



## lapis (Aug 15, 2008)

wow! those El Bee's are amazingly beautiful. i want to wear one as a hat!!!!

I'm not even pregnant yet but have used a lot of cloth as as nanny... although, admittedly mostly prefolds (w/ snappies) which are fine and easy but also probably not what we'll use once we do have a baby.

I've really looked into *motherease* both the one sizes and the sandy's. Actually we're in Austria now, but there is a brand here that is identical apart from the cool new colors ME is making them in. I know a few people who have LOVED them, both styles... and have read mostly great/raving reviews of them online.

Other things I've considered are *kissaluvs*... especially the newborn hemp ones. and their liners look nice and trim. I've hear their wool soakers are similar to aristocrats.

I know some love the ME covers, and I've never used them but I've seen them on a baby and didn't they they looked very comfortable (or cute) but I do really like the Imse Vimse covers (the soft ones). I think they also have a wool one.

I'm also really looking forward to trying wool soakers.

also I used to live in nyc and i think you should make a trip to Metro Minis on the UES. They have a lot of cloth diapers and are really nice/helpful and also classes and mom/baby groups too.

I've also used fuzzibunz. I liked the old style better but the new style is fine. still wouldn't stock up on them personally.

good luck : ) all of my suggestions are based on having changed a lot of babies, having used a few different kinds of diaper systems and also reading reviews about what people have loved... I'm curious to hear what you decide on...


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh...Lil' Joey's by Rumparooz for a diaper bag/easy change stash, I'd love a dozen of those, 2 dozen prefolds and some covers and another dozen of the tiniest fitteds you can find with some wool for overnights.

Now I want to go buy more newborn diapers even though I keep telling DH I'm done.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Right now I'm leaning towards NB size organic cotton/hemp Kissaluvs, some prefolds, Imse Vimse wool wrap covers, Aristocrats soakers, maybe some Disana wool wraps. This stuff is all for the newborn period. I figure when the babe gets older I'll get a bunch of really nice, pretty AIOs.

*Follow-up questions:*

1. I'm thinking of either Kushies or Bummis for prefolds? I know the Bummis I'm looking at are organic, but I can't find any reliable information on whether or not the Kushies are. They look a little too . . . . bleached to be organic, but who knows? Not me.

2. Are Gerber diaper pins any good? Like I said, I don't want to use Snappis and the Gerber are the only kind of pins I can find that come all the same color (a little OCD-thing for me).


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
*Follow-up questions:*

1. I'm thinking of either Kushies or Bummis for prefolds? I know the Bummis I'm looking at are organic, but I can't find any reliable information on whether or not the Kushies are. They look a little too . . . . bleached to be organic, but who knows? Not me.

2. Are Gerber diaper pins any good? Like I said, I don't want to use Snappis and the Gerber are the only kind of pins I can find that come all the same color (a little OCD-thing for me).

1. I would recommend the GMD (technically Cloth-Eez) prefolds from Green Mountain Diapers. They have regular, unbleached, and organic and are supposed to be the softest out there. Plus they have a great range of sizes.

2. Gerber pins are not good. You want something like the Dritz pins or the good metal head diaper pins.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

*Diapers:*
Organic GMD prefolds for sure! They are the best! I still use the orange edge as doublers
Megaroos extended tab prefolds... you get to pick such fun prints! These fit great and are oh so soft!!
Sustainablebabyish fitteds, super soft and squishy! We love the sized fitteds and the one sized snappless
Little Boppers fitteds- great soft squishy diapers!

*Wool:*
Royal buns
Wild Child Woolies
Sustainablebabyish
I'd also search hyena cart for knit longies and soakers, lots to choose from! Beautiful stuff!

Give a snappi a try, you may be surprised to find you like it. I love our snappis!







DH is great with a snappi but won't pin to save his life.

Have fun shopping and Congratulations Mama!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I'll second the GMD pre-folds. Mine have tons of life left after two kids and they are very soft. You can probably skip from the red edge to the brown edge without too much of a problem, and my kids never stayed in the newborn sized diapers for more than a few weeks, so you could probably skip taht one too.

I like the Bummis covers a lot, but admitedly, do not know that much about covers, etc.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I have cloth diapered 2 babies from birth and I feel really, REALLY strongly about fitted diapers for newborns. Flats and prefolds are too complicated for me the first two weeks, and pockets and AIO's leak newborn poop in the middle of the night. Fitteds are the only diapers that are easy enough to use, fit well, and hold everything in. We used Kissaluvs 0 for both of our babies, but if I were doing it over again I would probably buy the infant fitteds from Green Mountain Diapers or something else cheaper than Kissaluvs that does the same job. It's only the first few weeks of the baby's life that I feel this way, but time does weird things when you've just had a baby and can make three weeks feel like fifteen years.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

id do half gmd nb prefolds (orange edge, right?) with tons of thirsties size 1 duo wraps. i say tons because nb poo always got on the cover when dd2 was born and it seemed like we never had enough covers (i think we had 6 or 8?). i'd also throw in some wool wrap style covers (any wool is fine, i just prefer wraps) to help air the bum out when it gets red. dd2 was a constant pooper and often had a red bum.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I would try some of everything in the newborn phase to see what you like, b/c everyone has different tastes and preferences, and that's what makes horse races. 

I own a diaper store so I don't have a diaper budget, either, and this is what I have/like for the NB phase:

Fitteds: Kissaluvs size 0, Goodmamas newborns, Loveybums, sustainablebabyish.

Prefolds: Thirsties hemp PFs, orange edge GMDs, Bummis organic infant

(I really think you should rethink the Snappi thing - they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than pins. What's your issue with Snappis?)

Covers: Bummis, Thirsties, GEN-Y (esp. the Minkee), Loveybums wool.

Pockets/AIOs: XS FuzziBunz, Bummis TinyFits, Lil Joeys.

For older kids, I really like the FuzziBunz one-size pockets - simple for everyone to use, fit every size and shape baby, trim, and high-quality.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
I would try some of everything in the newborn phase to see what you like, b/c everyone has different tastes and preferences, and that's what makes horse races. 

I own a diaper store so I don't have a diaper budget, either, and this is what I have/like for the NB phase:

Fitteds: Kissaluvs size 0, Goodmamas newborns, Loveybums, sustainablebabyish.

Prefolds: Thirsties hemp PFs, orange edge GMDs, Bummis organic infant

(I really think you should rethink the Snappi thing - they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than pins. What's your issue with Snappis?)

Covers: Bummis, Thirsties, GEN-Y (esp. the Minkee), Loveybums wool.

Pockets/AIOs: XS FuzziBunz, Bummis TinyFits, Lil Joeys.

For older kids, I really like the FuzziBunz one-size pockets - simple for everyone to use, fit every size and shape baby, trim, and high-quality.

Wow, a professional. I'm honored.









Kissaluvs are really what I'm leaning towards, with some GMD perfolds (probably a few orange and a whole ton of green) for variety.

Getting one or two of all different kinds is a great idea. I can't believe I didn't think of that. Wow, that's a major baby brain moment there.









My Snappi thing is from when I baby-sat a friend's little girl (she was about 8-months-old at the time) and the Snappi gouged the [email protected]#$ out of my hand - right in the webbing between my thumb and my index finger. Four stitches. No joke. So there will be no Snappis in my house.

I'm really liking the idea of wool, at least in the beginning (babe is due in January and we live in Brooklyn), but Thirsties covers are what I was thinking about for when the baby's a little bit older, before the transition to AIOs.

Would you mind very much if I asked you questions every so often? I'm kind of a perfectionist and I want everything to be "just right," whatever that is. I promise not to bother you too much.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
1. I would recommend the GMD (technically Cloth-Eez) prefolds from Green Mountain Diapers. They have regular, unbleached, and organic and are supposed to be the softest out there. Plus they have a great range of sizes.

I used Bummis and UTN prefolds during the NB stage, and just now at 8 mos bought red edge organic GMD pfs... so far I'm not impressed. The Bummis and the UTN BOTH had thicker center pads, and absorbed way more. I sized up because we had outgrown the absorbency, and I should have saved my money. The GMD organic red edges are no more absorbent than the Bummis infant.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
Getting one or two of all different kinds is a great idea. I can't believe I didn't think of that. Wow, that's a major baby brain moment there.









My Snappi thing is from when I baby-sat a friend's little girl (she was about 8-months-old at the time) and the Snappi gouged the [email protected]#$ out of my hand - right in the webbing between my thumb and my index finger. Four stitches. No joke. So there will be no Snappis in my house.

The Snappi design has changed over the last few years. They used to have a single metal(?) hook on each tab - but now they have a set of plastic teeth. The old ones scared me too, but these ones I'm perfectly happy with - and I've even let the baby play with it.

As for one or two of each, that's what I did. I bought a few of each on DS to find what I loved. Now I have a PILE of dipes I'm selling, but I have a pile that I'm keeping, too. And honestly, my absolutely favorite fitted is Dream-eze. I have a dozen of them in his current size and they're definitely the first thing we both reach for. I'm thinking of selling all the rest of his daytime dipes at this point.

And wool - there are all sorts of brands and styles. We use a lot of soakers/shorties/longies. Mostly Kozy Wool, which we buy through a coop for under $20/pair. I have a few pairs that were hand-knit through a swap, and a few that I knit myself (I learned to knit just so I could do that). For wool wraps, I have SugarPeas and some from Piper's Closet (a WAHM). The SP really don't give good coverage over any brand other than their own. But the Piper's Closet I love - in fact I just PM'd her yesterday to make me some more in a custom size because my little guy is so skinny. I don't have any interlock other than wraps yet - the prices are just a tad high for my taste, considering how quickly his legs are growing.

As for PUL covers, I don't like "wipe clean" inners. I do like the Imse Vimse organic cotton ones, and particularly like their leg gussets, but size-wise they run quite big on my guy (he was still wearing a small at 6 mos). We use a Mommy's Touch OS cover at night since he wears OS dipes at night and we needed the taller rise, and I really like those.

My suggestion would be to determine your criteria. You don't want to do Snappis, then you probably want to avoid PFs. Do you like snaps or velcro? Fitted, AIO or pocket? Sized or OS? Synthetics or natural fibers? etc... For myself, I chose fitteds, snaps, sized, natural, organic. And that's what we went with. I've had to compromise on a few things - the night-time dipes we like are Aplix (velcro), and we use fleece liners in his night-time dipe now that I'm not changing him at night any more. You also need to be able to listen to the babe and change gears if necessary. Some babes are sensitive to synthetics, some are sensitive to feeling even slightly damp. Some babes are hard-to-fit with front snaps or Aplix (like my guy), so only side snaps work well. So deciding on what dipe you're going to buy now before the babe arrives can get a little tricky... which is why I bought a little bit of everything.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

For newborns, I'm perfectly happy with some nice prefolds, pins (I love the classic old school look and I have some awesome all metal locking head ones) and wool covers. It is simple, straight to the point and cheap. At that age, they can't try to run away for a diaper change so folding is no issue and the prefolds can have some added cute fabric to make them more adorable if I need something particularly cute on top of the amazingness that is a newborn.

For after that teeny stage, I like OS snappiable/pinnable fitteds (like BSRB, raven tree, NRSS etc) with, again, wool covers. I also like to fill in the gaps with prefolds. I like to use snappi's more at this age though because they start to wriggle and roll more. I'm not the best with pins as much as I love them so snappis are faster and give better results on the whole... much more necessary once they start crawling and cruising. It is true though, snappi's now probably won't cause need for 4 stitches. I let my kiddo play with them for a bit to distract her if necessary (usually when I'm changing her haha)

I do like to have a few snapping sized fittends on hand as well for the easier use while coverless and during the stages where the behbeh fights diaper changes like crazy as well as for babysitters/family/anyone that isn't me specifically haha to use more easily.

Wool is the number one favorite thing though. I don't like PUL much although I'm down for a few thirsties covers, but wool makes me smile. Interlock, knitted, pull on pants/shorts, wrap style... I like wool. It is breathable and works well. Also, it is natural and I just generally gravitate towards more natural options. I'm not a fan of synthetic materials for the most part. Ultimately, I don't care about the diaper underneath the cover that much because we have not had any problems with any of the numerous brands I have tried other than maybe needing to change more often... which really isn't that horrible in my opinion but the cover can make or break me. If the cover doesn't work right, then that just ruins things for me haha


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Wow, Cristeen. You're awesome for going into so much depth for me. Thanks!

I'm cool with pins, practicality-wise and aesthetically, I love pins. I was a nanny in grad school and the baby daughter of the family I worked for was cloth diapered - with pins. She wasn't my "charge," so to speak, but she was just so darn adorable that I didn't mind helping out when and where I could.

Also, even if they've changed their design I'm still wary. Every time I read or hear the word Snappi I have PTSD-like flashbacks.

(Off-topic: I met the couple I worked for through a support group for lupus - the mother suffered from the disease as well as me. Their oldest child had down syndrome, and they were looking for someone to watch him a few days out of the week. I loved that kid. Working wasn't work - I always told people that I was basically getting paid to play. When I left London for Cambridge leaving him - and his family - was harder than leaving my then-boyfriend. I still send the whole family birthday and Christmas presents and visit whenever I go back to the UK, which isn't nearly as often as I like. I never wanted to have kids - my own screwed up childhood was to blame for that - but he changed it all for me. I'm still the only person he'll talk to on the phone, other than his parents. I'm sorry for going on like this, but I can't help it when I think about that time. He saved me from a pretty horrible state of mind. Outside of my family, he's the first person I ever loved more than myself. I still feel it today. It's enduring, and I credit him for helping to make me the person I am today and leading me to the amazing life I have now. Without him, I very much doubt I'd be where I am now.)

Okay . . . back on topic!

Determine my criteria? Okay, here goes:

I want as much organic as possible. That's absolutely my #1 concern in nearly everything, especially here.

How much noise does the velcro make? If it doesn't wake the baby, then velcro or snaps, it doesn't really matter to me.

For the newborn period, Juliacat pretty much persuaded me for fitted diapers. I'll be breastfeeding and co-sleeping so easy is the goal there.

Sized, probably. We definitely want more than one child (I'd like half a dozen but I'm almost thirty, so we'll see) and if all goes well that's the plan. Someone above mentioned that going with sized instead of OS will help increase the life-span of the diapers, so that's what I'm going with on this one.
treeoflife3 - I'm really, really attracted to wool, too. I, myself, have a cashmere thing, inherited from my Mom.

The Aristocrats just look so . . . _pretty_ to me. Anyone have any experience with them? Are there any other wool soakers that are just plain _better_? I want what works best, even if it's not the best looking. I'll sacrifice if need be.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 

The Aristocrats just look so . . . _pretty_ to me. Anyone have any experience with them? Are there any other wool soakers that are just plain _better_? I want what works best, even if it's not the best looking. I'll sacrifice if need be.









I didn't like them - not soft enough. I much prefer sustainablebabyish soakers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
Wow, a professional. I'm honored.









My Snappi thing is from when I baby-sat a friend's little girl (she was about 8-months-old at the time) and the Snappi gouged the [email protected]#$ out of my hand - right in the webbing between my thumb and my index finger. Four stitches. No joke. So there will be no Snappis in my house.

Would you mind very much if I asked you questions every so often? I'm kind of a perfectionist and I want everything to be "just right," whatever that is. I promise not to bother you too much.









No need to be honored!

The Snappi thing is scary, but if you have no problems with pins, then cool!

Ask away - I'm here.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Organics - there are a ton of them out there now. I also have a lot of hemp, which is not usually certified but does not need pesticides. Unfortunately, sometimes its blended w conventional cotton and sometimes organic. I can give a run down of the organic brands weve tried if you like, but it will have to wait until im not typing on my ipod.

Snaps vs aplix - many dads prefer aplix because its easier, but my DH hates it because its harder to get a good solid fit, particularly if your little is skinny-legged. We had many a leak with our night-time dipes until we figured that out. It also tends to tangle in the wash and is often the first part of a dipe to wear out. Ive had to convert at least 1 aplix dipe to snaps because of failing aplix. Obvioisly my recommendation is for pins or snaps. And like i said above, front snaps just dont work for us, so now i try to stick w side snaps, which are oddly scarce.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

really helpful thread...subbing.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Organics - there are a ton of them out there now. I also have a lot of hemp, which is not usually certified but does not need pesticides. Unfortunately, sometimes its blended w conventional cotton and sometimes organic. I can give a run down of the organic brands weve tried if you like, but it will have to wait until im not typing on my ipod.

Snaps vs aplix - many dads prefer aplix because its easier, but my DH hates it because its harder to get a good solid fit, particularly if your little is skinny-legged. We had many a leak with our night-time dipes until we figured that out. It also tends to tangle in the wash and is often the first part of a dipe to wear out. Ive had to convert at least 1 aplix dipe to snaps because of failing aplix. Obvioisly my recommendation is for pins or snaps. And like i said above, front snaps just dont work for us, so now i try to stick w side snaps, which are oddly scarce.

Yeah, we have all the same problems with aplix. I can't stand the stuff. It is really only good on my little one if she is right between two snap settings but usually the tighter setting is just fine and doesn't bother her anyway. It is why I prefer pinnable diapers though. Just easier. I didn't find aplix to be too loud, but it definitely wears out fast no matter how much you make sure they are on the laundry tabs.

Side snaps are AWFUL on my little one, but a friend of mine also prefers them. Her kiddos have big bellies and mine is skinny other than her thighs. I can't get a tight waist fit usually with side snapping. It really definitely comes down to the baby's body.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treeoflife3* 
Side snaps are AWFUL on my little one, but a friend of mine also prefers them. Her kiddos have big bellies and mine is skinny other than her thighs. I can't get a tight waist fit usually with side snapping. It really definitely comes down to the baby's body.

See, that's interesting. My guy is super skinny, with skinny legs too. They're either on the same snap setting (top and bottom), or the top is one tighter than the legs. With front snaps, unless they have really good elastic in the legs (pulled tight), even snapped as tight as I can get it across the belly, it's loose around the legs. Dipes that everyone else loves like BSRB just don't work for us.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
I didn't like them - not soft enough. I much prefer sustainablebabyish soakers.

Well, those are just all kinds of pretty, aren't very? I think I'm in love.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
No need to be honored!

The Snappi thing is scary, but if you have no problems with pins, then cool!

Ask away - I'm here.

Yeah, I'm cool with pins, no problem and thanks so much! Crazy type-A, first-time mom here, so I'm focused on perfect right now, even though I know there is no such thing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Organics - there are a ton of them out there now. I also have a lot of hemp, which is not usually certified but does not need pesticides. Unfortunately, sometimes its blended w conventional cotton and sometimes organic. I can give a run down of the organic brands weve tried if you like, but it will have to wait until im not typing on my ipod.

That would be wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paintedfire* 
That would be wonderful. Thank you!









Don't say I didn't warn you.









*Apple Bottom Baby* - these were some of our NB dipes. The fit for a really long time, and were really nice and trim through the crotch, but could only hold one pee.
*Baby Beehinds* - This was a OS dipe, front snapping. Works well, nice and absorbent, but front snaps don't work for us. In the sell pile.
*Bummis Prefold* - We used these for 8 mos, and will keep using them as stuffers. They're great.
*Clover* - Their fitteds are really nice, although the lay in doubler is a little fiddly and a little thin. I love their buttonhole elastic though. I also have some of their tie dipes, and that's our night-time dipe right now.
*Cuddlebuns* - This was a OS dipe that I've since sold. Too thin to be much good and front snapping. Sold it.
*Disana Tie Nappy* - Love these. They're a bit fiddly for some people, but we used them as a night time dipe for a long time. My guy just won't lay still for them right now.
*Dream-Eze* - my fave. I have half a dozen in Sm, a dozen in Med (what he's wearing now) and 9 in Lg, even though he may never need lgs.
*Earth Mom & Baby* - Their Bumboo OS dipe. Not so OS. Says it fits from 12 pounds, but my 22 pounder didn't fit in it. Their snap arrangement needs work (and I have informed them of this). Really soft and cushy, but I used them twice and sold them.
*Firefly* - They have a good reputation, but they're just too thin for us.
*Goodmama* - Love em. Even though they're front snapping (or I just bought some no fasteners ones that arrived in today's mail). Cushy and absorbent. With an additional doubler I've used these for a night-time dipe.
*Growing Green* - Soft and lovely, but way too thin for a OS dipe. And their snap-in doubler arrangement is a bit weird. Even for daytime wear I have to add a doubler. And on my 8 mo, we don't get a very good fit - it's way too big in the leg and we have wing droop. This is one I want to love, but I just don't.
*Happy Hempy* - These are a beautiful night-time dipe. They're pocket fitteds, these are the ones with Aplix. We used them for months in the sm size, and I just got the Med ones in the mail yesterday. You can get them in all hemp/cotton or you can get them with a fleece inner (stay-dry). In the sm I got the all hemp, but in the Med I got the fleece inner, since I've been having to line them with fleece anyway. The smalls are in the sell pile.
*Imse Vimse Muslin Flats* - This is what I'm stuffing our night-time dipes with. Beautifully absorbent.
*Jam-Tots* - These were a pin dipe, a pocket fitted. Love the style, but couldn't get a good fit around the legs and I suck at pins. In the sell pile.
*Little Beetle* - good and bad here. I love the Hemp Originals. With the extra doubler, they're great 2 hour dipes. Not so fond of the front snaps, so I converted 3 no fasteners and 1 aplix to side snapping. At 8 mos he's still wearing the size 1 (small). I also have one of their OS dipes, which I bought new and it developed holes within 6 weeks. In addition, they have the same problem as the Bumboo dipes - bad snap placement for an uber-skinny babe.
*Lovey-Bum* - Loved these in the NB/Sm size. He's in the Med right now and not really feeling the love. They're a bit thin for him - 1 pee soaks them. And they're front snapping. I can get a good fit around his legs with 1 of them, which is a stretchy fabric, but the other 3 don't have the stretch, so I'm risking a blow-out.
*Pipers Closet* - Lovely dipes, hemp fleece. Great leg elastic even though they're front snappers. I did have to add an extra snap to each wing to prevent wing droop. The internal soaker paired with the front snap though was too much for me. They saw a lot of use when he was between sizes, but once he grew into his Meds, they went into the "sell" pile.
*Red Edge Pfs* - Not feeling the GMD love with these. They're thinner and not nearly as absorbent as my Bummis PFs.
*SNB Etc* - These were my favorite dipes when he was a NB. Soft and cushy, very absorbent. They were the first thing I reached for. Too bad it was a WAHM that went out of business.
*Sugar Peas Fitted* - This was an old style I got. But they went almost immediately into the sell pile. The leg holes were cut for much larger thighs and even on the tightest snap setting we had blowouts. Sold these.
*Sugar Peas Snap-in* - These I really liked when he was a Sm. Now not so much. It's an AI2 with a wool wrap cover and a snap-in dipe. I think I have about 5 of the covers and 4 of the dipes. He still fits into a Sm, but the absorbency just isn't there any more (he's a big pee-er).
*Sugar Plum Baby* - I like these. They're cute, they're trim, they're a WAHM. But they're one-pee dipes. And he's still in a Sm on the smallest snap setting at 8 mos.
*Sustainable Babyish* - love the pin dipe, it's a OS. I use it for night-times or long car rides a lot. My DH won't go near it though.
*Swaddlebees Fitteds* - These had the same problem as the Sugar Peas Fitteds... too large leg openings. In the sell pile.
*Swaddlebees Pocket Fitteds* - These I love. Unfortunately they've been discontinued. Uber soft cotton velour, completely customizable. He's been wearing them since his first days, and is still in the Smalls.
*Tiny Birds* - These were a great night-time dipe for a long time. Super thick and absorbent. The leg elastic was not as resilient as I would have liked, though... I had to really get it tight on the tummy to get the legs tight, it just didn't have much give in the legs. This was one of those dipes that always came out of the dryer still damp.
*Under the Nile Prefold* - Love em. They're nice and stretchy. They're by far the smallest of all my PFs. I can't seem to find any of the larger sized ones now, I can only find the infant ones, so I can't size up.
*Valor Kids* - loved em for a long time. But anymore they're not absorbent enough.
*WillowSprouts Prefold* - he can pee right through it (to hit the floor). We use it as a burp cloth.
*Muttaquin 3SR* - soft and squishy, great absorbency, but fiddly to put on. In the sell pile.
*BSRB* - Beautiful and absorbent, too large leg openings.
*Bububebe* - Love em. Great night-time dipe. Bulky with all the doublers snapped in, but most night-time dipes are.
*Bella Bottom* - Ugh. Thin with a sewn in doubler, supposedly a OS, but wouldn't stop a pee from a crawler, much less a toddler. Front snapping to boot. In the sell pile.

Something to keep in mind as you're choosing dipes. Hemp is really nice and cushy silky soft at first, but after a while it gets crunchy. That's why I'm selling my Happy Hempys in Sm instead of keeping them for the next babe, they're a bit too crunchy for my taste. And to compare them after months of use to my brand new Meds, it's really apparent how crunchy the fabric gets (not just that brand, all the hemp dipes do it).

I'll also say though that my guy seems to wear Smalls a lot longer than the average kid. At 8 mos he's still wearing a mix of Sm and Meds. He'd still fit into many of our smalls if I hadn't moved him up because of absorbency issues (his Med Dream-Eze are just now getting a good tight fit in the leg). So they were used longer and saw a lot more wear than most people expect them to. And, most of my dipes were bought used to begin with.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to add on to the wool choices...

My favorite night time cover is the disana. I find it to be the softest! We don't wear it during the day because its pretty bulky but I wouldn't give that thing up for anything. Totally bullet proof! I'm always sad when I wash it and I have to choose another cover at night while it dries.

I have a lot of Sbish too, both soakers and karate pants. Love them but the softness and thickness of the wool varies from batch to batch as does the sizing... by a lot in some cases which is super annoying. The colors of course are TDF though!

One which I haven't tried yet but have heard great things about is the kissaluvs wool lover. Supposed to be uber soft and give a great fit.

And I do like my aristocrats, especially the longies for PJ bottoms. Nice under newborn gowns. So yummy!

This thread has me wanting a newborn!


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Don't say I didn't warn you.









Cristeen, I am ever so slowly working my way through your amazing post. Wow. Thank you ever so much. I just can't say that enough. I'm beyond stunned here. You're incredible.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKislandgirl* 
This thread has me wanting a newborn!









I can't wait for mine!









BTW, I _LOVE_ the name Fiona! Great taste, mama!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I want to say, I understand the whole perfectionism thing, I posted here a LOT before my first baby was born, but it's taken a second baby to feel like I've got it down.

Fitteds for newborns
Prefolds after that - I like them because they're easy on the psyche. I just have regular DSQ's from clothdiaper.com, nothing brand name.
Swaddlebees ABC snap wraps are my absolute all-time favorite





















cover. They fit like Bummis (which are great covers IMO) but have snaps and come in pretty colors.
Bumgenius one-size for daycare because they are easy like disposables and fit a wide range of sizes (though I would not say they are truly one-size)
My mother prefers Velcro-closing fitted diapers because she has special needs. I have the ones from Little-Lions. Tip: Colored outers aren't just for looks, they also help you tell the inside of the diaper from the outside at a glance.
I also like Fuzzi Bunz, for no particular reason, but they're overkill given that I'm perfectly fine with prefolds.


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

Leigh,

Can I knit you a cover? I am dead serious! I really like knitting and I have a great pattern that knits up great! What color is your fave? and for you I would totally go with almost all fitted diapers! That is what I have and love. I just can't really like prefolds.

Big Momma


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Ooh! Subbing!


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
Leigh,

Can I knit you a cover? I am dead serious! I really like knitting and I have a great pattern that knits up great! What color is your fave? and for you I would totally go with almost all fitted diapers! That is what I have and love. I just can't really like prefolds.

Big Momma

Wow. Thanks so much. That would be amazing! Are you sure you want to do that?


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

YES! I will be knitting for my own so I would love to knit one for you! So what colors do you like? I have a bit of a wool stash!







Off the top of my head, dark blue, clery like green, natural, brown/ tan mix, Cream, navy blue, shoot I have a ton!

Big Momma

Or you could buy some wool and send it to me and I will make it of that


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Well, my favorite color is yellow, but navy is a very close second. It really wouldn't matter to me at all - as long as it's not orange. There's not room here to explain, but I HATE the color orange. I've got a bad association with it - long story.

Thank you so, so much! This is way, way above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

This is such a great thread! I am making my list of dipes to try out from this list! We are doing to fitted/PF combo for NB stage and then see where to go.

Leigh - I am also in Brooklyn & we are considering using Diaperkind for the first month or so - they only have organic prefolds (4-8-4) but they will also wash your stash (I asked only about organic fabric fitteds). I just thought it would be a little easier in the first few weeks to have someone else do my diapers. Still not 100% on this though.

I went to a CD workshop at metromini's last week (It's on the UES - I think Park & 75th) and they have a few different brands/types to check out, which was great because it totally convince DH to CD (he was up in the air at first) and totally sold me on wool.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
I have cloth diapered 2 babies from birth and I feel really, REALLY strongly about fitted diapers for newborns. Flats and prefolds are too complicated for me the first two weeks, and pockets and AIO's leak newborn poop in the middle of the night. Fitteds are the only diapers that are easy enough to use, fit well, and hold everything in. We used Kissaluvs 0 for both of our babies, but if I were doing it over again I would probably buy the infant fitteds from Green Mountain Diapers or something else cheaper than Kissaluvs that does the same job. It's only the first few weeks of the baby's life that I feel this way, but time does weird things when you've just had a baby and can make three weeks feel like fifteen years.

Just a side note to say if you buy kl0s from their site, you can get "seconds" for much cheaper.


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

My favorite NB fitteds are Sustainablebabish sized fitteds, Scuttlebutts, Muttiquin Baby, Kissaluvs, and ElBees. and Bumstoppers!!

I agree that you should get a variety of different brands, I personally like to get four or six to really get a good feel for how they work.

As for covers, I use Aristocrats, and I do love them, but I do find the Disana, Lanacare and Kissaluv wool lovers soakers all toe much softer and have the same look as the Aristocrat. They all come in naturals well, but you can get the Disana in colors, or you can easily dye them with unsweetened Kool-aid!









Personally, I like wool covers much more than PUL. I think it is just personal preference. I guess since you can use wool as clothing it makes it easier. My dream wool stash for a NB would be:

Three pairs of cabled longies by Lynne of Cabbages and Kings on Hyena Cart, all made from single ply merino or Malabringo yarn.

Two pairs of knit longies by Kim, Runningmama on Diaperswappers.

Two Ruskovilla longies

Two Lanacare merino wool sleepsacs

Two Lanacare wool soakers, nb size

And four Bummis pull on whisper pants for under the NB outfits, like onesies, that most likely won't fit with a fitted and wool cover.

Another thing I'd think about are a few AIO's for under NB clothing. I personally like the Bum Genius xs AIO, and Very Baby XS AIO's by Tallula Baby. I have six of each for the little one OTW in the fall. I like the Very Baby ones better because they do not have microfiber inners like the Bum Genius. I try my hardest to stay away from microfiber because it is hard to care for, IMO. I look for all cotton, hemp/cotton blends and bamboo fibers for my diapers.

Good luck! HTH!


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
Leigh,

Can I knit you a cover? I am dead serious! I really like knitting and I have a great pattern that knits up great! What color is your fave? and for you I would totally go with almost all fitted diapers! That is what I have and love. I just can't really like prefolds.

Big Momma

Ohhh, what pattern do you use?
I've been looking for someone who does the vanilla soaker pattern from Ravelry.....I'd love to have one on Malabrigo....








Do you know of anyone who can knit this pattern?
Thanks!


----------



## thebigfam (Dec 15, 2009)

That patten is SO CUTE!!!! I personally LOVE a wrap style cover or longies. THis Is the pattern I use. Leigh let me know what size you want! As far as that pattern it looks easy enough. I am fairly new to knitting. I started in January of this year when I miscarried. I bought the pattern the day before I found out I was going to miscarry so as a way to heal I started knitting it. So this pattern has a place in my heart.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
That patten is SO CUTE!!!! I personally LOVE a wrap style cover or longies. THis Is the pattern I use. Leigh let me know what size you want! As far as that pattern it looks easy enough. I am fairly new to knitting. I started in January of this year when I miscarried. I bought the pattern the day before I found out I was going to miscarry so as a way to heal I started knitting it. So this pattern has a place in my heart.

Probably a small. Despite being as tiny as I am now, I was pretty good sized baby and my DF is 6' tall, and was a big baby himself - it runs on both sides over here. All my friends think I'm crazy when I tell them I hoping for a ten-pounder.







I'm pretty positive that while that won't be happening, but am still holding out to at least break how big I was - 8 lbs 11 oz. I told ya! DF was 9 lbs 14 oz.

And thank you, thank you, _thank you_ yet again! This is so amazing of you.


----------



## RunningMama (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebigfam* 
That patten is SO CUTE!!!! I personally LOVE a wrap style cover or longies. THis Is the pattern I use. Leigh let me know what size you want! As far as that pattern it looks easy enough. I am fairly new to knitting. I started in January of this year when I miscarried. I bought the pattern the day before I found out I was going to miscarry so as a way to heal I started knitting it. So this pattern has a place in my heart.

Oh, that is a beautiful soaker pattern!

I agree, longies are beautiful, and we use them here exclusively during the winter. So pretty.

That is it, I'm signing up for a knitting class to improve my skills!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm late to the thread, but I, too, love prefolds, snappis, and covers for newborns.

I have sweet newborn size diapers that have never seen use in my house (my babies were 11 lb, 14 oz and 9 lb, 7oz), but that's cause I grow them freakishly big. My first son went straight to medium covers, and my second son needed small covers for a few weeks. We used green infant size prefolds (similar to GMD's yellow, I think).

Once they are mobile, I like pockets. For my second son, this didn't happen until he was 9 months old (that's when he started to roll over!!!







), so I used prefolds for a long time on him. My first son was more like 4-5 months.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

If I were to start at the beginning, I would try a little of everything. Diapers have fit my two very differently and what worked for one did not work for the other, for the most part.

AIOs- grovia, or if you can find any small Dreameze AIOs...they're wonderful, but discontinued. The grovia one is one-size. I love the natural baby company, I've found quality in everything I've tried.
AI2s- grovia or softbums
Pockets- I love the fit of bumgenius, but I hate that the velcro and elastic wear so incredibly quickly. I think it's just an inferior product. That said, it's not very difficult to replace the elastic and velcro, if you can use a sewing machine a little, and they have a one year warranty, so many people just get them replaced right before a year and have a new stash. Other than that, there are no pockets I absolutely love. I have heard wonderful things about katydids, but I haven't tried them myself.
Fitteds- I'm not a fitteds girl, so I don't know much about them, but I would try them. We had some nanipoos for when DD was tiny, but I think she's out of business for now.
Covers and Prefolds- love them. We use wigglewormbottoms for covers, SO cute and they work like a charm. If we get a comment on how cute our diapers are, it's a wigglewormbottoms cover. I love snappis, but mostly we just trifold in the cover, and it works great...that's what they're made for.
Wool- check out chelory on hyenacart, she does amazing custom work.

Haha, can you tell I've been thinking about this? My best friend is trying to get pregnant and I just think about diapers for her all day!


----------



## Gretaoh (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, Kissaluvs size 0 were great for dd1 when she was a newborn. Actually, she was under 5 lbs when she was born, and none of the cloth diapers we had were small enough for her, even Fuzzi bunz Preemies. But, the Kissaluvs fit her the soonest! I like wool covers, as well-- shorties for summer and longies for winter. Etsy is great, as well as Ebay, for finding beautiful homemade varieties.

For baby #2, due in July, I'm dreaming of trying Weehuggers. They look great, but I haven't heard any reviews yet.

Cloth diapering is awesome-- enjoy your new baby!


----------



## moonjunio (Feb 1, 2009)

One word.... SOFTBUMS!

They have elastic in the legs so you don't have to worry about how the brand fits. You just slide the inner toggle to the size of your baby's legs, adjust every few months as they grow.

They're also economical because you can snap in new inserts if baby only peed. I rotate between two covers (air out the wet one and use it at the next change) until one gets poopy. Of course during the newborn stage they will pretty much all be poopy! However you can use these same shells from 7ish pounds up until they potty train.

Poo containment is GREAT! Again because of the totally adjustable legs.

They will hold a prefold, although it's a stretch. They are meant to be trim-fitting however, which means they can be worn under tight clothes (and let's face it, almost all baby clothes are designed to be worn over barely-there disposables). I usually use their own inserts, the bamboo velour are my fave although the microfiber are easier to dry.

The covers have held up great in the wash even using super-hot cycles to get rid of yeast or bacteria fairly regularly. They also go in the dryer. Overall very easy. Bamboo inserts are a bit more fussy, a short dry followed by stretching and hanging works best for me. Top loaders can cause excessive pilling in the velour from agitation. Microfiber inserts are easy-peasy though.

They are pretty user friendly for daycare, daddies, etc. especially compared to those ones covered in snaps.

I started CD at 6 months which is admittedly after the most "liquid" phase, but I am going to start at birth with #2. I tried several brands including Wahmies, prefolds with Imse Vimse, Aristocrats longie (that one's nice), and a couple other AIOs. I thought I would like Wahmies best but Softbums was definitely the winner, now it's practically all I use.

I also heartily recommend diaper creams and other baby care items, etc from Northern Essence. They wash right out of cloth, which is a very rare thing for creams and salves. Quite important for maintaining absorbancy.


----------



## ZoraP (Jun 11, 2009)

Who would have thought there'd be anything left to add in this thread by now?







But it just occurred to me to add that it's worth buying some nice small flannel squares for wipes, too. I actually made our wipes myself out of an old flannel sheet for my first baby, and we're still using most of them on the third! Can't recommend them highly enough. I also suggest just using plain water to clean the baby's bottom -- we hardly ever get rashes and I don't use any kind of soap or disposable wipe on our babies' delicate skin (unless they get very dirty or we're out and about with no water, of course).

I also like prefolds and Thirsties Duo Wraps for their adjustability and trim fit. And I guess the third time's a charm, because I actually learned to use Snappis this time around and am surprised at how easy they are. Never could use them with the first, though.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I am supposed to be sewing my first test diaper for my NB stash now, and instead I'm reading this getting tempted to go shopping!

I got a kissaluv 0 last time around but never tried it until DD was 12 months old. She was very active and skinny by then, and it still fit her! I am going to make some recycled t-shirt diapers based loosely on the measurements from that KL0 and a few other things. I'm aiming for:

24-36 NB/SM fitted diapers, maybe as many as 4 dozen if I have time.
12 NB prefolds (if I haven't made that last dozen fitted diapers by early September)
I have about 6 NB PUL & velcro covers and 3 or 4 small ones. I don't like them much, but I'll probably use them again since they're there. I would rather do all wool covers:
3-4 each NB and small wool soakers/longies.
some of those nice wool sleeper sacks I just discovered!

I have stacks of medium-sized (15-30-ish pounds, I think) pocket diapers I made last time around, but I think I'm going to switch to fitteds this time, but that's all for later.

Oh, and flats! Flats are great! Also a few larger prefolds to lay the baby on and soak up leaked milk in bed.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I've only read the first page, but so far nobody has really suggested AIO's. Honestly, my very favorite diapers for every stage, even for and especially for newborns, are Very Baby AIO's. Handsdown. And I've made and tried so many different types of diapers, probably everything under the sun. While I do like fitteds and wool, I really prefer the ease/simplicity, and trimness of AIO's and Very Baby's are my favorite. I know you can get all kinds of different materials in them now, but the originals with birdseye in them are still my favorite.


----------



## beckaboo95 (Jan 5, 2010)

I adore Muttaquin Baby newborn diapers. They are soooo cute and ultra absorbent, and I like Thirsties covers and of course wool!!! I have made some interlock and knit pants that I dyed with Kool Aid and then you don't have to worry about a cover, just slide on the pants!


----------



## olliboo (Nov 8, 2008)

I love Woolybottoms.com or Batik Bum on Hyena cart for longies, soakers and footies over BuBu Bebe diapers very absorbent and fun as well!


----------



## brennatsi (Jan 22, 2008)

A variety of sized fitteds, like Dream-eze (which are AWESOME), Blueberry and Swaddlebees covers with snaps (very trim and stylish and super durable!), and lots of adorable wool. Start at Llamajama and you will fall in love with wool!

Good luck! Live the diaper stash dream!


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

If money were no issue, I think I'd still use prefolds and covers for newborns. They're just so easy to use for that age. The only thing I'd do differently if I had the money to afford it, would be wool covers. We used mostly Thirsties, which worked great. But I love wool and would have used it a lot if I could afford it.

Your stash will change as your baby gets older, but prefolds are a great place to start. Easy to use, versatile, and the bonus is that it's cheap. Kissaluvs fitteds were another fave of mine when DD was a newborn. I will probably stock up on more of those when we have another.


----------



## paintedfire (May 3, 2010)

Wow! Is this the little thread that could or what? Thank you so much to everyone who has taken the time to help out.


----------



## ssj77 (Apr 13, 2006)

I also own a diaper store (been doing it for 5 years now







and my all time favorite newborn diaper is the Lil Joey by Rumparooz. Great internal gussets and fit perfectly at birth with a fold down in the front for umbilical cord care. Absolutely LOVE them! They are an AIO, so super easy changes and fit from 4-12 lbs. Fantastic diapers!

Have fun shopping









Sultana


----------



## Mana Mamma (Dec 4, 2003)

Taking cost into consideration.....

My ideal stash would be: small prefolds and some fitted kissaluves with bummis or thristies covers for 0-3 months.... then, the BG 3.0 pocket one size diapers with some babykicks hemp doublers for the older baby.

haha...that said... it is so hard to resist the cute blueberry one size and Goodmamas with wool covers. It's almost impossible to not spurge on a few cute diapers. But for fit, ease of use, and $$$ factors, the BG 3.0 is great.


----------



## HedyL (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi! I'm starting my cloth diapering venture with my 3rd baby, due in 2 weeks! Can't wait! Per recommendations from gals on the gdiapers yahoo group, I have "mixed up" my newborn stash of fitteds. My newborn stash contains 24 dipes - Thirsties Fab Fitteds XS, Kissaluvs 0s, and WAHM-mades (Very Baby by Monkeytoediapers on Etsy and Rebel Baby on hyena cart - LOVE these, too cute), plus 5 covers, a wahm-made ooga booga on hyena cart, 2 Thirsties, and 2 Bummis Whisper Wraps, and 1 wool soaker.

My size Small stash contains 30 gflappers inserts (I made my own, but they are sold at nappyshoppe.com) for 10 gDiapers (they have RUFFLE butts!) covers/liners.

I also have a night-time pocket diaper stash of Bum Genious 3.0's, 4 dipes in all, and will use the gflappers inserts. I also have 1 monster bum wool soaker from Fashionably Green Baby on hyena cart.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
I have cloth diapered 2 babies from birth and I feel really, REALLY strongly about fitted diapers for newborns. Flats and prefolds are too complicated for me the first two weeks, and pockets and AIO's leak newborn poop in the middle of the night. Fitteds are the only diapers that are easy enough to use, fit well, and hold everything in. We used Kissaluvs 0 for both of our babies, but if I were doing it over again I would *probably buy the infant fitteds from Green Mountain Diapers or something else cheaper* than Kissaluvs that does the same job. It's only the first few weeks of the baby's life that I feel this way, but time does weird things when you've just had a baby and can make three weeks feel like fifteen years.

(Bolding mine.) I _loved_ the GMD fitteds with my daughter (8lb 4oz) and was so sad my second child (10lb 10 oz) didn't wear them past two weeks old. He is really wide across the middle and gained two pounds in his first three weeks, thus outgrowing them way too fast!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I have to agree with the posters who have recommended elbees. If I could have a stash of ALL elbees, I so would.







While she only stocks periodically, she does do SOME customs. I'm not sure if she still has a long waiting list (I was on it for a couple of years...yes, years!), but it would be worth contacting her to find out. I got an XS for the new baby and can't wait to try it.









Evidence of our elbee love... One of my very favorite pics of my little guy (now over 2.5) with his new elbees: http://gallery.mac.com/hvbarrett#100...&bgcolor=black
(There are other pics of the diapers if you look in that gallery.)

We have used KL0s and liked them, and with my 2nd CD'd babe (above) I went with Swaddlebees NB fitteds and liked them even more. BUT, the colors tended to fade. They are smaller and fit even better. Of course, my first CD'd babe was squeezing into KL0s past 6mo old! They were rather low in the rise, but they fit!









Muttaqin NB dipes are on my list to find for this baby. I've gifted them before, but not used them with my own LO. Other Mutts have not fit my LOs well, though, despite wanting to love them.









Definitely have fun trying this and that! Truly, every baby is different and every diaper is different, so it's a lot of trial and error to get a perfect system down.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

subbing...


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

Me too. Awesome thread!


----------

